# Complicated Passport Issue



## Shaun22 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello forum members

I have searched a number of posts and have not found anything the same as mine, I am hoping someone here can assist me.

My dad is Portuguese and my mom South African. Recently we decided we want to move and get our passports, my sister started hers first and was fine and she received hers within 3 months. I applied for mine and sent through the required documentation in January 2015 but there was an issue. My dad was doing his military service at the time I was born and for that reason, his signature is not on my birth certificate.

After a back and forth with the consulate, we went for a paternity test and also found some old documentation from when I was only a few years old (a will) from my dad which we submitted to the consulate and they agreed it should be ok, the paternity test confirmed he is my father as well as the will. Both my grandparents and my aunt on my dad's side live in Lisbon but to date, they too have not been able to assist. 

A year has now passed, I still have nothing to show for it. My sister has already registered both her children in that time and they have both received theirs, is there anyone that can provide some guidance or recommend a company that can assist me in resolving this? I contact the consulate on a weekly basis and every week I am told something else, it's with a senior person, it's gone to another department, it's with the court etc etc. It's become extremely frustrating and from an emotional perspective it's draining.

Any help in this regard would be appreciated, I am dealing with the Portuguese consulate in Cape Town, South Africa.


----------



## HeyBubbles (Mar 9, 2016)

Have you tried contacting the SA consulate in Lisbon to see if they can help. If you have then my suggestion would be to get a lawyer in Lisbon on the case. Good Luck.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I had to contact the South African embassy (not consulate) in Lisbon a few years ago on a different matter and found them to be extremely helpful.


----------

